
The most puzzling Web platform bug I’ve encountered - laughinghan
https://medium.com/@laughinghan/the-most-puzzling-web-platform-bug-ive-encountered-48cacf2662ee#.uoizvhmce
======
sbuccini
Pretty wild. Had a lot of problems with front-end web development, but never
tried adjusting zoom level when debugging before. Nice find!

